# Scissor lift + 1/2" all thread = bad



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

This is a warning tale to be safe when using scissor lifts. This happened a while ago in my local but I want to share to keep you guys safe. 

A tin knocker was going up on his scissor lift and was not paying attention. His hand was resting on the rail , he managed not to see an all thread hanging from the pan deck, and he impaled his hand on the 1/2" all thread, with a 1/2" nut on it! The nut went through his hand. 

They had to get another scissor lift, cut the all thread with a recip saw, so he could get down. He was walking around asking people to rip it out- no one did. His hand is ruined for life. 

I will post a pic when my buddy sends it to me. 

Moral- scissor lift safety involves more than tipping the lift. Arial hazards are always present.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have nearly seen that happen once, very easy to happen if your not looking.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That the reason why you always look up before you hit the up button or lever.

Ya never know what you will run into when ya go up.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, my Dad drove a 5/8 ground rod all the way through his hand. He's got a wicked scar from it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I bet he felt like Jesus for quick minute


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

lotta nerves in the hands and fingers ,so hopefully they gave your bud a few happy pills Fractured~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I keep a small stock of Vicadans in my first aid kit for just such an emergency.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

they work well with a few _cap'n & cokes_ Doc.....~CS~


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

We had one over here this year toward Pittsburgh where a dude crushed himself going up a boomlift and didn,t see a beam.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

On one of our jobs a fork lift guy drove into a beam and shattered his front teeth. One of the forks was bent up from it too.


----------

